# homemade bait



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

live in eastern cincinnati. got state stock trout in local lakes. thinking about trying to make a homemade doughball for trout. i was thinking flour for my base, corn juice. some lime green spike it for colar and garlic for sent. and open for any other ideas?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i use "cotton" bread if you know what i meen....plain white store brand bread some anise, vanilla for scent and some water...addd what you need for the right mixture to get it to stick together...carp cant stay away....dont know about trout


----------



## xlvmax (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is my idea. There is a small company named Berkley and they spend millions of dollars engineering their trout Powerbait. I'd give it a try.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

xlvmax said:


> Here is my idea. There is a small company named Berkley and they spend millions of dollars engineering their trout Powerbait. I'd give it a try.


LOL well said!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

xlvmax said:


> Here is my idea. There is a small company named Berkley and they spend millions of dollars engineering their trout Powerbait. I'd give it a try.


lol thats funny!!!!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

xlvmax said:


> Here is my idea. There is a small company named Berkley and they spend millions of dollars engineering their trout Powerbait. I'd give it a try.


lol tie it in a sac... deadly... nuff said


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Years ago, we used Velveeta cheese for bait for stocked trout. Worked great. Just pinch off a little cotton from a cotton ball and mix it with the cheese before you put it on your hook. Helps it stay on better. Suppose you could make a cheese flavored doughball as well with velveeta.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

With all the other proven baits for trout/steelhead out there, I don't know why you'd even consider wasting time trying to make your own homemade bait?? The thrill of catching fish on something you made I suppose....good luck and let us know how your experiments turn out.


----------

